# TruCut 7 Blade P20 Price?



## dmbja7 (Sep 28, 2020)

I am new to the site but am looking to start my lawn renovation journey now. I have been looking for a reel mower and came across this post today. I wanted you guys to give your opinion on the price as Im not locked into the used mower market. 
Tru cut reel 20" reel mower with Honda engine. Excellent condition. Runs perfect. $700







*Im would add a front roller so add that to the price

Any comments or opinions welcome. Thanks for your time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks to be pretty new and in decent shape.

I'd say if you are in the market for a homeowner reel, and one that size, go for it. It's not a bargain, but if they don't come up often, I don't want a greensmower, it's a well kept, low use machine.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree with @FATC1TY. Looks like a fairly new unit that is in good shape. $700 is a descent deal. That unit retails for around 1800 or so I think.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

The Lubbock area generally has lots of reel mowers. Four years ago when I was looking for a Trucut, Lubbock had a P20 for $700. It was the best deal I could find until I bought mine from an estate sale. Unless the market has changed, I would think that it's a pretty fair price.

Just make sure there's lots of reel life left and the clutch is good.

If you are really OCD like me, you are going to be very frustrated by the reel to bedknife adjustment. :shock:


----------



## dmbja7 (Sep 28, 2020)

@TulsaFan@SGrabs33 I have it down to $600 before my inspection. How can i tell on the reel life and clutch?Also, what is the highest I should cut with that mower? I have a Honda HDX now and with it being the end of the season I'm not sure if I can get a clean cut even at 2 inches. Is there a downside with mowing with it at 2 inches? I tired a friend of mines California Trimmer and it left some uncut areas at the highest height.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dmbja7 said:


> @[email protected] I have it down to $600 before my inspection. How can i tell on the reel life and clutch?Also, what is the highest I should cut with that mower? I have a Honda HDX now and with it being the end of the season I'm not sure if I can get a clean cut even at 2 inches. Is there a downside with mowing with it at 2 inches? I tired a friend of mines California Trimmer and it left some uncut areas at the highest height.


Should be able to cut up to 2.25 I think. Cutting with a 7 blade that high you will for sure miss some spots.

Lean it on its back to see if it will cut paper to test that reel/bedknife. Look for larger dings.

For the clutch you just have to see how it operates. Hard to really measure the clutch pads and see how much life they have left.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

dmbja7 said:


> I have it down to $600 before my inspection. Also, what is the highest I should cut with that mower?


For $600, you should definitely be able to get your money out of it if you don't like it. It has the poly catcher with the GX engine.

Your HOC really depends on how often you want to mow/apply PGR.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

600 would be a great price. I doubt outside of any dings and nicks in the bedknife and reel, that it's anywhere near it's end of life based on the other parts on the mower.

Adjusting it sucks, but you can figure it out.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Good price at $600. You sure that's a 7 blade?


----------

